# الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنات و الولاد



## مسيحية مصرية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح 
الموضوع ده للهزار بس مش عايزين زعل علشان اللى هيزعل النت هيفصل و يهنج عنده ههههههههههههه

الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنتات الحلوات و الولادات المفتريات:

                  :471qu:   نبتدى بكمبيوتر البنات
*
تلاقى قاعدة الماوس على شكل دبدوب او قلب او الماوس ذات نفسه غريب
 وعليه كريم دوف او فازلين عشان مايبوظش ايدهم 

 وعلى شاشة الكمبيوتر عرايس ودباديب وصور قلوب وقطط وعصافيرولون 
 الشاشة احمر او اصفر او اخضر وعليها مرايا وميشط 

 واول ماتشغل البنت الكمبيوتر بتاعهابيكون صوت التشغيل اغانى رومانسية او صوت عصافير 
 نيجى بقى لخلفية سطح المكتب تلاقيها قلب احمر كبير او صور فنانيين زى اليسا وهيفا ونانسى كمان ومعاهم عم تامراو ممثليين 

 وياعينى على الملفات بتكون محفوظة باسامى اغانى او قصائد شعر

 ولما تيجى البنت تحب تقفل الكمبيوتر تروح قافلة كل صفحة  بشويش وكل ملف براحة وتتدوس برقة ونعومة على انهاء التشغيل وتكون موسيقة  قفل الجهاز ( باى باى يااحلى بنات الكون ) 
 وتستنى عليه لحد مايقفل وتقوم مغطية كل حاجة براحة وتحط عليه الدباديب 
 وتغطيهم وكانها بتقوله نام ياحبيبى نام

 دى بقى بالنسبة لكمبيوتر البنات

 :Roses::Roses::Roses::Roses::Roses::Roses::Roses:

نيجى بقى لكمبيوتر الولاد

:01A0FF~139:(الولاد بيعملوا كده فى الكمبيوتر بتاعهم)


 اولا الفارة مالهاش قاعدة وتلاقيها خربانة وبتقول ياما ارحمينى من كتر الهبد

 بيها فى الالعاب وتلاقى الطرابيزة بتاعت الكمبيوتر كلها بقع 
 مطرح الشاى والقهوة والاكل وتراب 

 بالنسبة للشاشة فتلاقيها متربة ومعفرة وكلها علامات صوابع او علامة 

 دبانة او ناموسة مضروبة عليها 
 اما الكيس تلاقى مصارينه وقلبه طالعين بره ياحراام
 ومفتوح على اخره واول ما يشغل 
 الكمبيوتر تلاقى الصوت صوت فرملة عربية او كسر وخبط او اغانى اجنبى من بتاعت 50سينت او ايمنيم باشا 
 اما الخلفية فتلاقيها كلها صور دبابات وعربيات مكسرة او مصارعين
 او لاعبين كرة 
 اما الملفات تلاقيها باسامى غريبة كتير زى حنكورة  . اللى بالى بالك . 
 او اسامى هبلة
 واخيرابقى ساعة مايجى يقفل الجهاز يروح خابط زرار الباور او  يقوم يشد الفيشة من الكهربا ومش بعيد يقطعها و تلاقى موسيقى القفل بتاعت  الجهاز 

 اغنية بالسلامة لسميرة سعيد 
:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:

 شوفتوا   الفرق   بقى بين البنات والولاد


منقوووووووووووووووول
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*بتلعبي في عداد عمرك كده
اتقي شر الولاد احسن
وبدل ماهنعمل كده في الجهاز
هنعمله في حد تاني
ابعدي عن الشر يابنتي احسن لك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
بيني وبينك اللاب بتاعي شبه لاب الولاد
ميرسي ليكي 
*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتلعبي في عداد عمرك كده
> اتقي شر الولاد احسن
> وبدل ماهنعمل كده في الجهاز
> هنعمله في حد تاني
> ابعدي عن الشر يابنتي احسن لك​*


لا خوفتنى  مسيحية لا تقبل أى تهديد من أى جهة رسمية او غير رسمية ههههههه و انا واقفة فى وش التيار و اديك إعترفت إنك بتعمل كده :big4:
ميرسى لك ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة اووووووووووووووي*​


ميرسى لك ع مرورك 
أيوه كده عايزة البنات معايا علشان ما إضربش لوحدى:budo:


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بيني وبينك اللاب بتاعي شبه لاب الولاد
> ميرسي ليكي
> *


ليه كده انتى كده هتفرحيهم فينا 
ميرسى لك ع مرورك


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*طب بجد حلووووة اوووووى*
*ميرسى مسيحية ع الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *طب بجد حلووووة اوووووى*
> *ميرسى مسيحية ع الموضوع الجميل ده*


ميرسى ليكى نونوس انت أحلى يا قمر


----------



## نغم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> *:01a0ff~139:(الولاد بيعملوا كده فى الكمبيوتر بتاعهم)*​
> 
> *اولا الفارة مالهاش قاعدة وتلاقيها خربانة وبتقول ياما ارحمينى من كتر الهبد*​
> *بيها فى الالعاب وتلاقى الطرابيزة بتاعت الكمبيوتر كلها بقع *
> ...


 شكرا مسيحية ضحكتينى هههههههههههه كل شى جايز وممكن عند الولاد وانا معاكى ولاتخافىهههههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*هاهاهاها...*
*حلوة...*
*تسلم ايديك...*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة خالص يا سكرة*​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (5 سبتمبر 2010)

كلامك صح يامسيحية مصرية

أسألي ألي عندها بس أخوة وتقول ليكي وتأكد كلامك:act23:


تحياتي:new8:


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> شكرا مسيحية ضحكتينى هههههههههههه كل شى جايز وممكن عند الولاد وانا معاكى ولاتخافىهههههههههههههههه


ميرسى لكى نغم ع مرورك 
 متخافيش مفيش حد يقدر يعملنا حاجة و اللى يقدر يورينى نفسه هههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هاهاهاها...*
> *حلوة...*
> *تسلم ايديك...*


ميرسى لك جدا ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هاهاهاها...*
> *حلوة...*
> *تسلم ايديك...*


ميرسى لك جدا ع مرورك و مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة خالص يا سكرة*​


انت أحلى يا قمرة ميرسى ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> كلامك صح يامسيحية مصرية
> 
> أسألي ألي عندها بس أخوة وتقول ليكي وتأكد كلامك:act23:
> 
> ...


أسأل ليه طب ما انا عندى و شايفة ههههههههههه
ميرسى لك ع مرورك يا جميلة


----------



## govany shenoda (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه مووووووت 
عندك حق في كل كلمه
ولا يهمك من اي ولد 
احنا كلنا معاكي ههههههههههههه​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه مووووووت
> عندك حق في كل كلمه
> ولا يهمك من اي ولد
> احنا كلنا معاكي ههههههههههههه​


انت أحلى بس الحمدلله لغيت دلوقتى مفيش تهديدات من أى جهة هههههههههه ميرسى لكى جدا ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
شو ها العنصرية

ههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة يا مسيحية


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

واع فكرتيني بجهازي


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> شو ها العنصرية
> 
> ...


دى مش عنصرية دى حقيقية هههههههههههه شكرا لك جدا ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان قال:


> واع فكرتيني بجهازي


شوفت انا ما كدبتش الحمدلله ظهر الحق و زهق الباطل ههههههههه
ميرسى لك جدا ع مرورك


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

انا موضوع التراب وعلامات الصوابع في الشاشة موجودة فعلا علي طول

بس دي قلة فضي وكسل الشغل بقي هههه

شكرا علي الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## dodo jojo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*انت ظلمه الولاد جدا اوى خالص..عيب جداااااا..اخس..دى تلاقى فى بنات كده..وولاد ساعات كده..والولاد الفافى يتوع اليومي دول..احنا بتوع المنتدى..مش ده ولا ده..احنال معقولين..مش ذيكوا مجانين..كبسه كبسه..ههههههههههههههههههههههههه..شكرا مسيحيه*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انا موضوع التراب وعلامات الصوابع في الشاشة موجودة فعلا علي طول
> 
> ...


ميرسى لك جدا ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *انت ظلمه الولاد جدا اوى خالص..عيب جداااااا..اخس..دى تلاقى فى بنات كده..وولاد ساعات كده..والولاد الفافى يتوع اليومي دول..احنا بتوع المنتدى..مش ده ولا ده..احنال معقولين..مش ذيكوا مجانين..كبسه كبسه..ههههههههههههههههههههههههه..شكرا مسيحيه*


ظلماهم إزاى ده كل اللى دخلوا إعترفوا بكده يبقى انا ظلماهم برضه هههههههههههههه و إحنا مش مجانين ع فكرة :t12: و أحسن هتشوف الجنون ع أصله:36_1_3:
ميرسى لك جدا ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة​


شكرا لك ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## روماني زكريا (3 أكتوبر 2010)

لالالاالا كده انتي بتخبطي جامد 

وعلي فكره  هيا حاجه واحده بس قولتيها صح بس مش هقول عليها ههههههههه

شكرا ليكي


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> لالالاالا كده انتي بتخبطي جامد
> 
> وعلي فكره  هيا حاجه واحده بس قولتيها صح بس مش هقول عليها ههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليكي


انا بقول الحقيقة و انتوا إعترفتوا بجد انا ماجبتش حاجة من عندى و ع العموم انا عارفة الحاجة دى ههههههههههههه
شكرا لك ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------

